# Боли при лечении карипазимом



## Aleksandr1980 (22 Дек 2010)

Здравствуйте уважаемые участники. У меня вопрос: мне 30 лет в ноябре появились сильные боли в левой ноге (до этого просто ныла спина после армии), сделал МРТ - парамедианная грыжа 6 мм, с протрузией, лег в стационар (капельницы, уколы, физио, блокады), за две недели почти все прошло... потом врачи посоветовали электрофорез с карипазимом, ЛФК...

Начал принимать, вроде полностью боли исчезли, но после 20 го сеанса появились снова пока только легкие... Посоветуйте, подскажите, это обычно при приеме карипазима или нет... (сейчас к карипазиму добавил (по совету врача амплипульс )
может можно сделать блокады "кенологом" - 2-3 укола
Работа у меня не физическая, скорее сидячая и ходячая...нашел возможность совмещать работу и лечение, жить то надо, у меня ребенок маленький
Заранее спасибо всем !


----------



## nuwa (23 Дек 2010)

Александр, здравствуйте!

Пожалуйста разместите снимки МРТ на форуме и желательно перепишите полное описание МРТ с заключением.


----------

